# Are You Proactive OR Reactive About Your Medical Conditions?



## Lon (May 25, 2016)

Question?  You are reviewing your recent blood tests with your Primary Care Doctor and he wants to refer you to a Rheumatologist because though he is not sure he suspects you may have RHEUMATOID ARTHRITIS.  What is the first thing that you would do?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

I believe there is a test for RA.  I would ask for the test from my doctor or the new one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2016)

I take supplements and am proactive about my health, so far so good.  I would make sure I had RA, then look for various natural options to treat it.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...toid-Arthritis?highlight=rheumatoid+arthritis


----------



## fureverywhere (May 25, 2016)

Given my insurance situation right now there's no choices right now. But even with insurance I keep my head in the sand. Unless something hurts very badly I avoid the doc. Have to mend my ways, too many people depending on me...critters too.


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2016)

I had my annual MRI, and blood tests, etc., yesterday.  This afternoon, the doctor called and said that whatever I am doing, keep it up.  I do gobs of work around the house, yard, and forest, eat moderate sized meals, and keep my weight between 155 and 160.  I take a morning multivitamin, Lutein and fish oil capsule after breakfast, and keep a small bottle of generic Aleve around in case I irritate my minor hip arthritis.  The only booze I drink is a shot of flavored Vodka about an hour before bedtime...helps give me 7 or 8 hours of good sleep.  

When I was first diagnosed with hip arthritis, the doctors first words were "Do you want to see a specialist/surgeon?  Yeah, right!  I've added a Glucosamine/MSM pill to my routine after Supper, and do some Tai Chi exercises and moderate exercises on my home gym on days that the weather keeps me indoors.  

I visit the Mayo Clinic or WebMD websites anytime I feel anything abnormal, and usually find some change in routine that works as well or better than most of the crap the doctors spew.  I guess you could say that I am ProActive.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 25, 2016)

Lon said:


> Question?  You are reviewing your recent blood tests with your Primary Care Doctor and he wants to refer you to a Rheumatologist because though he is not sure he suspects you may have RHEUMATOID ARTHRITIS.  What is the first thing that you would do?



If the tests were in response to physical symptoms I'd question and dig deeper. If they came up on a routine physical or blood test I wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## Phoenix (May 28, 2016)

I live in a rural county.  The doctors are not so good.  So I suspect everything.  The last thing I was prescribed was supposed to be preventative.  It gave me problems I did not have before I took it, ones I can't get rid of.  So I am very careful.

I think some of the aching stuff is just what old timers called the miseries.  I watch and wait and see how my body reacts in general.  I have arthritis in my fingers.  Rubbing them helps take the inflammation down.


----------



## tnthomas (May 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> Question?  You are reviewing your recent blood tests with your Primary Care Doctor and he wants to refer you to a Rheumatologist because though he is not sure he suspects you may have RHEUMATOID ARTHRITIS.  What is the first thing that you would do?



I would take that referral, as Kaiser-Permanante physicians don't hand out referrals just on a whim.

I am as proactive as possible.


----------



## Lon (May 28, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I would take that referral, as Kaiser-Permanante physicians don't hand out referrals just on a whim.
> 
> I am as proactive as possible.



I am not with Kaiser but have confidence in my PC. I did test positive for RA and will see the Rheumatologist.


----------



## Lon (May 28, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I take supplements and am proactive about my health, so far so good.  I would make sure I had RA, then look for various natural options to treat it.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...toid-Arthritis?highlight=rheumatoid+arthritis



Research on the internet is always one of the first things that I do and thank you, I did see this Dr. Mercola Video. I also found out that Tumeric is quite good for RA as a supplement. I like Tumeric and other beneficial spices. It appears that I do have RA in the early stages.


----------



## tnthomas (May 28, 2016)

I have taken Boswellia, which is an anti-inflammatory extract, essentially the Biblical frankincense.  Also taken Curcumin, which is supposed to help with pain.

I just finished watching a program on PBS called "Eat Dirt", which is basically an infomercial for a collection of  nutritional resources created by a Dr. Josh Axe.   Very interesting, nutrition is such an intricate science.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> Research on the internet is always one of the first things that I do and thank you, I did see this Dr. Mercola Video. I also found out that Tumeric is quite good for RA as a supplement. I like Tumeric and other beneficial spices. It appears that I do have RA in the early stages.



I take a small spoon of Turmeric daily, organic root powder, much cheaper than the pricey supplements of Curcumin/Turmeric.  Since I don't have any conditions yet, good enough for me.  Years ago we had a neighbor an older man with terrible RA, his hands were all crippled looking and he told us he had a lot of pain daily.


----------



## Phoenix (May 28, 2016)

I too use the natural approach whenever possible.


----------

